# Rental overview



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi
I'm am moving to Lisbon area (estoril coast probably) in August. I am trying to get my head around the rental market. 
I have read that it is best to deal in person with agents / owners. When I come over and I see a place, how quickly is it sorted out? Is it first come first served kind of thing? - can I view and get the keys almost straight away?
I have a few days of hotel provided, but would need accommodation quickly. 

I have seen loads on the internet, but this isn't the way it is done?



fyi if anyone knows of anything I'm after a t2+, groundfloor apartment or house suitable for 2 adults, child and 2 dogs!

many thanks for any guidance


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Also, are there hidden extras such as in the UK - referencing, contract drawing up etc.

Is it advisable to go through an agent, or is direct to owner considered ok?

thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

You may be lucky but the usual way is to spent time in the chosen area (you may hate a place because of the constantly barking dogs) in person and visit as many agents as possible also look at local publications etc. For normal places - not holiday accommodation or hotels - it would be unusual for anyone to take you seriously unless they had met you personally. For Agents you'll find email and phone calls generally ignored unless they have met you. You may need to just get temporary accommodation whilst you walk the streets and visit agents. Each place is different in the speed of response and if there are multiple "owners" they will all have to agree to accept you or not which takes time, also the length of rental can vary as sometime places are available as they are going up for sale or the owner is abroad working. Asking around and approaching people privately also works as places are available but not with agents as that costs money. Most agents will also call people privately and other agents to get or share the commission.


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks...very different to the uk!
I have 7 nights in ahotel but much is taken homwith work stuff so hopefully will be able to sort it. 

Are the any good places to find lists of private? And also agencies?

Many thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

malimber said:


> Thanks...very different to the uk!
> I have 7 nights in ahotel but much is taken homwith work stuff so hopefully will be able to sort it.
> 
> Are the any good places to find lists of private? And also agencies?
> ...


Hi,

Hints Get some visitor cards with your name, home address, email, phone on one side and hand written temporary Portugal (hotel?) addr, phone, email? and dates on the other,

Bring an unlocked phone and then get a PAYG phone sim at airport on arrival to give you a PT mobile n TXT number. 

If a normal hotel in the area you are looking for property then ask all the reception people, management, cafe staff, taxi drivers, bar persons, fellow diners, drinkers - talk to them all and explain what you are looking for then ask for their advice/help and hand them cards. Maybe get a paper map of the area (often difficult).

Generally Portugal is a person place so you need to engage with people directly and talk to everyone you can find, Not very British though.


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Thankyou, really useful.advice.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

The biggest mistake we made is to arrive in Portugal in the summer. This is when most long term rentals become holiday rentals at four times the price per month. 

We had to live in hotels and AirBnB's for over a month while sending many emails to adds that no one responded to. We even tried the bottom of the barrel rentals to no avail.

Bear in mind that emails to Portuguese people can go to the spam folder and never get read.

We were fortunate enough to find a kind lady from an estate agent who went out her way for us. Most were not at all interested. She vouched for us and eventually found a perfect flat. She drew up the contract and the landlord paid for it. We were very lucky.


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Wow ok, we arrive August so that's a little concerning!
Any recommended agents?


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

malimber said:


> Wow ok, we arrive August so that's a little concerning!
> Any recommended agents?


Unfortunately that was in Viana do Castelo and they do not operate elsewhere. It was Entreportas.


----------

